# Geht Itunes mit Prepaid?



## Sokoron (10. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich im Itunes STore sehr selten einkauf und das, was ich bis jetzt gekauft hab, hab ich auch mit der Itunes Karte bezahlt...deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob man da auch mit einer Prepaid KK bezahlen kann? Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir zwar "ja", aber ich hätte doch lieber eine Bestätigung von euch, weil ich mich doch nicht so gut in dem Bereich auskenne....oder kauft ihr gar net im Itunes ein??? Ich sag schon mal Danke!!! Man schreibt sich! :-)


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch niemals bei iTunes gekauft oder es benutzt und so Gott will bleibt das auch so


----------



## geniushendrix (17. Februar 2012)

Also - überall da wo man mit diversen Kreditkarten zahlen kann wie Visa oder Mastercard müsste man dann auch mit prepaid zahlen können - es kommt aber eben darauf an welche Lizenzpartner deine prepaid haben - was für eine hast du denn? Dann wärs leichter was zu sagen dazu. Das hängt ein bisschen davon ab.


----------



## Sokoron (19. März 2012)

Ach so, das war mir nicht klar...also meine yuna hat die Mastercard Lizenz, d.h. es müsste theoretisch gehen, stimmts? 
@Tikume: Wie du hast nie was gekauft???? Wie geht das denn? :-)


----------



## geniushendrix (21. März 2012)

Ja klar geht das dann, das dürfte alles easy sein, einfach immer in die Felder der Lizenzpartner eingeben und schon passts!
Und ein Leben ohne itunes? Kann ich mir auch nicht mehr vorstellen obwohl ich mich anfangs geweigert hab, aber mittlerweile gefällts mir schon du hast halt den Vorteil auch einzelne Titel zu bekommen...


----------



## Sokoron (21. März 2012)

Merci!!! Kenn mich jetzt aus! Schönen Tag noch!!!


----------

